# $1,400 in speeding tickets in Wisconsin



## Baytor (Jan 14, 2005)

I have to drive through Wisconsin whenever I go to see my family.  There is a very good reson that I don't speed.  The state troopers there are merciless.  I have only heard one story of someone getting off with a warning.  He was an Army Ranger who was less than a mile from the state border.  These guys tag other cops.  With that all said, I have no pity for this goofball.

http://www.nbc5.com/traffic/4078550/detail.html

Ill. Couple Clocks $1,400 In Wis. Speeding Tickets
_Pair Stopped Four Times In Three-Hour Drive_


POSTED: 8:48 am CST January 13, 2005
UPDATED: 9:24 am CST January 13, 2005


*CHICAGO -- *An Illinois man and his girlfriend managed to rack up nearly $1,400 in speeding tickets on a trip through Wisconsin -- all within three hours. 

Piotr Pac, 21, of Prospect Heights, was pulled over on Interstate 90 in Rock County on New Year's Day. The State Patrol says he was going 100 miles an hour. 

About an hour later he was stopped doing 84 miles an hour in Columbia County. Then, a half hour later, he was clocked at 77 miles per hour in Sauk County. 

An hour and a half after that, while Pac was napping, his 18-year-old girlfriend was caught doing 108 miles an hour in Dane County. 

Pac says he drove to Wisconsin Dells to pick up his girlfriend at a party and had to be back home to work by 10 a.m. He says he just hopes his parents don't find out about the speeding tickets.


----------



## Baytor (Jan 14, 2005)

So anyone here have any good "getting pulled over" stories?

I got pulled over in Wisconsin driving home from visiting my family on my way to propose to my (now) wife.  Thankfully, it was county, not state that pulled me over.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 14, 2005)

_So anyone here have any good "getting pulled over" stories?_

 I was pulled over for doing 80 something in a 55 zone in a Ford Festiva.  First thing the cop said when I rolled down the window was "I didn't know these things could go that fast"


----------



## bignick (Jan 14, 2005)

Got pulled over for trying to turn into Dairy Queen....

Just a bit before the turn I started to slow down and slide over to turn, was just about to flip on my signals when I see the lights going behind me.  So I pull over and he walks up, 

"Do you know why I pulled you over?"
"Nope."
"You were driving slow and moving around in your lane..."

He asked if I had been drinking and the usual (I hadn't, just gotten done with TKD class).  I said something about being tired from working out and he let me go.  Made me angry because I know the only reason he pulled me over was because I was a college student in a crappy car driving home at night, therefore I must be drunk...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2005)

Several years back I got nailed by a Nebraska State cop doing 97 in a 55.​
it was like 2am and he took pity on me when I told him i was on my way to denver for a Funeral and couldnt stop off to rest or I would be late...​
He ticketed me for some insanley reduced speed, 1mph under a manditory court apperance, if I took "traffic school" which consisted of them sending me a Nebraska Rules of the Road book and a test, which I had to take and mail back with a 295 dollar "fee" for the class.​
Beat the hell out of getting arrested.​


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Several years back I got nailed by a Nebraska State cop doing 97 in a 55.​


​​Hyundai's can go 97 miles per hour...?​


----------



## Tgace (Jan 25, 2005)

For those of you who have been stopped repeatedly...what would you say the ratio of no ticket/ticket is....personally (before my current job  ) 3/1. I did get a ticket from an accident, but as I wasnt pulled over Im not counting that one.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 26, 2005)

Had a few speed trap tickets over the years, which are set up for revenue, as are most traffic tickets, but here's a good story:

I took delivery of my new very custom Shelby Cobra sportscar two years ago.. since it was a specialty limited production car and not standard production, I had to go to the privatized liscencing place and get my customized plates that I already had (For a mothballed vehicle, I planned ahead) registered for the cobra. We'll, I took delivery late that day and too late to get the registration done. There she sat, the gleaming chrome, custom mags, pearl paint and ghost stripes, new leather interior, 600 horsepower engine, and my buddy Chris comes by.. he almost passed out he was so in love with it. So, we'll, we decided a little spin down a nearby back road would do no harm, after all there are not many cops around here and I had plates that looked perfect for the car..just a little 2 to 3 mile spin to help grow the dreams that night.. well, we took off and turned on Steppenwolf  "get your motor running" and were having a great time, except that my electronic speedo needed to be calibrated and I had to get to freeway speeds for several miles to set it.. so no speedo.. I was, unbeknownt to me,  doing maybe 45 to 50 in a 35 zone when we passed a State police car sitting back in a small school parking lot.. we could not see him, it was late dusk and trees occluded him, but he *heard* us coming.. my side pipes were still wide open, my NASCAR auger baffles were not installed yet.. and he came after us :lookie:  I pulled over and waited.. he came up slowly, aghast at the _unreal _brand new car, (it looked like a gleaming specter in the twilight)  he looked it up and down and shoook his head in amazement and just stared at me. Now keep in mind I had the wrong plates on this car but we were straight looking guys and very polite, stone cold sober. He looked at me and said.. good evening.. this car isn't even registered yet, is it? I said "no, it's brand new, just got it tonight and I have the delivery paperwork in the trunk, was just taking my buddy here for a short spin..I'm going to register it tommorrow". He looked it over, kept shaking his head as he looked at that Dark Burgundy cherry pearl paint and titanium ghost stripes, and he said "OK, you can go home, just be sure to register it before you drive it again". I was amazed and thanked him and we went home. So, there are a few good cops out there. Some of them are hot rod nuts, too!


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> For those of you who have been stopped repeatedly...what would you say the ratio of no ticket/ticket is....personally (before my current job  ) 3/1. I did get a ticket from an accident, but as I wasnt pulled over Im not counting that one.


I would say I have had Tickets 80% of the times I was stopped, and No ticket maybe 20% of the time I was stopped.


----------



## BrandiJo (Jan 28, 2005)

iv only gotten one ticket, and it was for speeding, and my unlce (who is a cop ) found out and i have yet to hear the end of it. ITs bad the after math (not the money involved) was actuly worse then the ticket cost and stuff, and even when i was still talking with the cop i knew i was gonna get crap from my uncle cus the guys a buddy of his and he was like ohhh just wait till your uncle ROb finds out, i should call him right now and have him be the officer issueing it. i wanted to die.oh and the was like 1 1/2 years ago


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 17, 2005)

I was driving along a residential street, speed limit 30, at a little over 40 mph. I didn't see the cop sitting in the parking lot, but he saw me. As I looked up he hit his lights and I hit the brakes and dropped to 25 mph in about 3 feet. He turned off his lights and gave me a nice golf clap as I drove by. I am guessing he just didn't want to do the paperwork.


----------



## kid (Feb 18, 2005)

i have gotten pulled over tons of times an i have never gotten a ticket (knock on wood) tail lights, speeding, no ins., tabs, mis took me 150lbs sophmore for a 350lbs old man, recless driving, smoking pot,(he wanted to keep my stash cause he knew it was good stuff,) all he did was tell my parents. i have the most inicent look that a person could ever imagine and it works every time.


----------



## Karate Dad (Feb 21, 2005)

I've been pulled over a bunch of times in a bunch of states...always seem to be late trying to get where I need to be. I usually do pretty well in escaping the ticket. I have found that if I just answer the 2 standard questions truthfully ("How fast were you going?" and "Do you know what the speed limit is?") they usually say OK, just slow down next time...

I have found that Florida is the worst state. They just grab the license and hand out the ticket. I also noticed that they have the shortest state troopers I have ever seen! (it make their hats look really big)


----------



## ginshun (Feb 22, 2005)

I live in WI and in my 14 years of driving I have never had a speeding ticket.  I think the people in that story were just idiots.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 22, 2005)

...I got pulled over once for the muffler on my lowrider...he said it was a noise distraction...even though I had it equipped for over a year and a half...I just think he needed to fill a quota...cause when I went to pay the ticket, there was another guy with the same ticket from the same officer with the same make and model car.  _oy!_


----------

